# Poaching fee?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright as some of you know my twin got a ticket for going 1 fish over the limit. Anybody ever got this type of ticket before, what does it usually cost? We can't find out for 5 days and the wait sucks, we need to get our ducks in order since we are unemployed and have busted knees. Spare me the silly/smart comments.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

It varies from County to County I heard any were from 100 to 350 dollars.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a friend that had to pay a fine of $300.00 just for fishing in a closed area. He didn't even catch a fish.
Best of luck to your twin.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I think they just cut one finger off, so it doesn't happen again.

Your twin should lose his fishing privleges for 5 years, IMHO.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been told that the species has something to do with the cost but it also goes by where the offense occured.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, they said if he busted him with a deer then it would be $500 for the bail. So when he asked him the price he said anywhere from 0 to 500 dollars. Heber is the court location stuff, I think I forgot to add that. It was 1 rainbow from berry, 2 cutts and 2 tigers from Current Creek. He let him keep the limit of 4 and let him fish after he wrote out the ticket, which he immediately walked back to the water to catch more.

Troll have a little sympathy, sounds like you keep your sheets a little too white. He has no way of making money due to a blown knee and college, and this effects the both of us. People make stupid mistakes when getting "tiger trout fever" and considering he has been fishing for 7 years and gettin skunked up until this year I doubt one extra fish is really gonna hurt the fishery (1 from strawberry and 4 at Current Creek) Also try to consider that there is still about 2,000 + fish left in there. I am just glad you don't run the DWR! Why not give 'em the chair? Oh yeah that's right we're not from Texas.  

But that's okay I think he learned his lesson and heck a few members/lurkers may learn a little something too.

At first I was extremely hesitant to post about my twin in the "trip reports" and "questions" fourms since I know the type of "auidence" on this site (and considering I was fishing 2 counties away) ,but it is what it is and I report (and will continue to report) the info that we get out there whether it be good, bad, or ugly. I guess I will have to babysit him from now on! Or maybe I should just stick to being my brothers keeper? 

I only wish I could have been there to talk some sense into him on such a hot day. I liked Grampa D's advice "leave 1 in your slot free for that monster of a fish". Amen to that!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Troll said:


> I think they just cut one finger off, so it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Your twin should lose his fishing privleges for 5 years, IMHO.


Yeah, and his first born. Put that son of a bitch in prison!! :roll:

Twin, thanks for your honesty and willingness to get roasted by a zealot or two. Yes, his lack of consciousness deserves consequence, but a finger and 5 years, that's just silly IMO.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yeah, and his first born. Put that son of a **** in prison!! :roll:


They may have to wait a while for his 1st born. Thanks, I was ready for the burn from the crew for my twin's actions. I swear my twin outta make his own user name...... Evil tye dye twin! :twisted:

Also ban him from hogwarts school of wizardry!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with Tree...we've all made our mistakes (boy I've made mine) and learning from them is what counts who lives in a glass house need not throw stones. How many of us are perfect including have never once broken any type of a law and I'm not talking just fish'n or hunt'n....I applaud your honesty in making your post in the fish'n reports and telling the story...to me that takes some preverbal 'balls' to stand up and make a report on what happened to your Twin a lesson everyone of us can learn...my son too learned a very valuable lesson...his license expired he knew it, he had the money but used it for gas instead and was just walking away from the river with rod in hand and got a $98 dollar ticket handed to him by the ranger..yes my son did tell the ranger he had been fish'n...lesson he learned and I'm sure you, your Twin, and others on this forum have learned a valuable lesson from your upfront hey my Twin messed up an you told the story... You just never know who may be watching...now FWIW on PV the rangers 'will' sit up inn the pullouts along the highway looking through binoculars including will be in unmarked boats...seen that also on Willard and PV. Thanks for sharing the story lesson learned and will be a wallet pincher for sure.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

If he has no prior offenses he may get lucky, but overall I don't think they cut much slack at all in Wasatch County. With all of the recreation within Wasatch County they pretty much will run him through like everyone else and say thanks for the money. 

Sounds like he learned a lesson and hopefully a few fish "poachers" took note on here that the dwr is always keeping an eye on things.

Good luck. Let us know what the damage is.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

a friend was new to fishing and misunderstood the bag limit and possession limit restrictions. he was at fish lake, and had 5 splake in his possession...4 from the previous day, 1 from the current day.

the fishcop confiscated fish number 5 and gave him a ticket for 1 trout over the limit. it was an $80 fine. this happened 2 years ago.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Luckily your son wasn't caught in California. Fishin without a licence is $2,500, at least that is what I have read. Good thing your son decided not to lie... the detective wrote down that he lied on the ticket and then the detective proceeded to look around and even searched his jacket on the ground. He even wanted to go up to the car and search it as well but I guess once he saw him limping up the shore it was obvious that he wasn't stashing fish in there. Ironically out of all the years I have been fishing this is the 1st year that we have encountered the DWR. Luckily he got to keep his legal limit and can still fish whenever he feels like it, a privlidge indeed. When I move back to California in a year I will be sure to follow the rules CAREFULLY!

There sure will be an outcome follow up in 4 days and counting....the suspense continues.

Thanks muscles, that's the info I was looking for. Hopefully it doesn't vary too much county to county.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Many years ago (maybe 1986 ). I was fishing without a license and was fined $106. One over the limit Though?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A fee is the price one pays as remuneration for services. A fine is financial punishment for breaking the law. Sorry, the semantics sort of bugged me. A fine beats taking all your gear and fishing privileges for several years, if it is an honest mistake the court is fair although generally pretty tough.

Don't let it get you down, I really enjoy your reports.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys at SW say the fee is anywhere from $80 to $150 and I did look into it and there was a web site saying it is usually $25 per fish over the limit but that it is really up to the court which is still 4 days away. If we wind up going to heber (which probably won't be nessarry) I will be sure to make a fishing day out of the trip! Too bad the weather sucks this week.

Try to resist the urge to comment too far beyond the actual question or the Mods will lock up the fourm before I get someone to tell me the fee costs.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Your brother will not be paying a FEE. He will be paying a FINE. As with all other PUNISHMENTS the court will have the range they can operate within.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad he learned a lesson but I have to ask after you mentioned the out-of-work and down on his luck thing....did he intentionally take more than his limit to put food on the table or was he just unaware of the rules? Not that it makes a difference I guess but I always see fishermen at our community pond with buckets, yes buckets, full of fish and I just shake my head. The only time I've ever confronted someone about such blatent poaching the guy was such a tool that I called the CO. Surprisingly this CO showed up pretty quickly and really nailed the guy, much to my enjoyment. I fish many of our rivers pretty regularly and usually get my paper checked at least 3x/yr. Glad they're out there putting our tax/license dollars to use.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Cooky seriously please calm down. I am asking for a serious answer so please respect the original question. I won't get the info I am looking for if this gets out of hand.... it has once already and the mods locked down the trip report. I need to know prices, thats all.

He was going to eat it if that's what your asking but really he wanted it because it was the largest fish he has ever caught, until after the ticket he caught an even bigger tiger trout. Buckets is one thing but 1 fish from the berry and 4 from Current Creek is another considering he caught so many up there that got released. From now on we are leaving 1 open for the slot just in case the monster comes along.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You won't get an answer to your question because the only one that can answer it is the judge. It sounds like you've asked around and gotten an idea what kind of money is involved. Don't worry, they won't expect payment immediately. You could probably even whittle it down to $20/month or similar.

I might suggest some humility in front of the judge though. Don't play this down like it's not a big deal because, as you can see from the general reaction you've gotten here, it really is. 

Other anglers who follow the regulations that have been set forth take it seriously when others decided to cut corners. This is why you've gotten a mostly negative response to what happened.

Good luck in court.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As Loah said you are just going to have to wait for the judge to tell you what the fine is going to be. 

What I can't figure out is why the officer allowed for him to keep fishing with a full limit+1 unless he wanted to nail him a second time if he caught a fish that he couldn't release. 

In my book if you want to fish and keep a limit of fish you need to release all of the fish that would be number 4 just in case you catch that one in a lifetime and want to keep it. In my book it doesn't matter one fish over the limit or a dozen what was done was wrong.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The law allows an angler to continue to fish, after posessing a limit of fish, as long as you immediately release what you catch.

The CO took the fish that put the angler over the limit.

In some cases though, at the discretion of the CO, an angler may have their tackle confiscated. That would put an end to the fishing for that day.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

ALRIGHT NO MORE COMMENTS that have to do with ethics and your PERSONAL FEELINGS to the issue. This post never had to do with the ethics of my brothers actions. Instead I wanted serious answers to a seriuos question and so far I am finding out some of you are not mature enough to just let it go. Take it or leave it but I am feeling some of you are taking this way too hard and way too far! Seriously I feel like a lot of you guys are beating a dead horse at this point and my wrist is starting to cramp up with all the typing responses I have done in the past 24 hours. 

Feel free to stick to the fee question. I am looking for comments that deal with regulations and fees and that's all I am going to read about from now on. So far I have a real bad taste in mouth about how some of you act on this site. Try and take the time to remember your own mistakes... and if you don't have any you are clearly lying, and if your still lying to yourself at this point go ahead and justify it to yourself!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

-O\__- 
The End.


----------

